# 7th Generation iPod Nano not recognized by iTunes.



## Actraiser

That's basically the problem: iTunes won't detect my iPod. Can't sync music or anything. But the iPod will charge when I plug it in to my comp, and an iPod folder shows up in "My Computer". But after installing iTunes, it no longer says “connected” on the iPod (even though it still charges it). And, in Device manager, there is a yellow exclamation mark that appears in the DVD/CD-ROM drive directly after installing iTunes – there is also a yellow mark next to “Apple mobile device USB Driver” when my iPod is plugged in . For both, it says “Code 37.” I've tried troubling shooting this a little bit and tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers, but it hasn't made a difference. And I've uninstalled and reinstalled iTunes multiple times, too, and I tried different USB cables/ports. 

I'm sorry if this is lacking details – I'm pretty much computer illiterate. I figured it was worth asking for help before giving up, though. I'm sad because I asked for this for Christmas and now I can't even figure out how to get it to work :/ Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'll check this post everyday.


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF you might try post 6 here https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2520158?start=15&tstart=0


----------



## Actraiser

Hi, thanks for the welcome, joeten. It says the page cannot be found. Is that just on my end?


----------



## Actraiser

Okay now it's working for me. (The link that is, not my iPod.)


----------



## MartyF81

I would check the connector inside the iPod and make sure there isn't any debris in there. Also if iOS is corrupted iTunes may not be able to recognize the device. You may have to do a restore of the device by putting it in to DFU mode. I am not sure how to do this on a iPod Nano.... I will see if I can find something


----------



## joeten

That was kind of what the link was saying I could not find a specific for the ipod nano at that point Putting iPod into Disk Mode


----------



## Actraiser

No luck, unfortunately :[ My computer just won't install the "Apple mobile device USB Driver." I tried troubling shooting it, but the code 37 error just doesn't go away.


----------



## joeten

Hi just out of curiosity have you gently adjusted the cable connection


----------



## Actraiser

Yeah, joeten, I played around with it a bit -- no success.


----------



## joeten

Hi have you tried deleting all the usb devices Advanced troubleshooting tips for general USB problems in Windows XP there is a fix it there also


----------

